# Sneezing!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have had a cold for about a week, 2 days ago Lady started Sneezing, she will sneeze like 5 times in a row, and a few times a day....can pups catch colds from us....or visa versa.
also we did find a piece of tinsle left over from christmas in her nose, pulled it out thinking we had solved her problem and nope she is still sneezing, 

she has no other symptoms at all....she is eating and being her normal self, she has no discharge coming from her nose, she isnt itching or anything at all, we have a vet appt next week for another shot...do you think we should wait till then to get her to a vet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Amanda Ive no idea however unless I thought she was unwell I would nt go to the vets, personally,if you think she well otherwise then I'd be inclined to wait and see .. and if you've an appointment anyway if you're still concerned maybe just raise it then...hope your both ok soon x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!
Yah otherwise I would say there is noting wrong with her at all!! completely the norm...thanks I guess I'll just keep my eye on her....lol she is a puppy I can't take my eyes off her!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Inca is a snezer, if she gets too exited she will sneeze. lol she holds her head up high and there is a pause then the sneeze lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal, That is cute!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well, Lady has stopped sneezing! I guess she had a touch of a cold or something....


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

According to our vet, dogs and humans have different viruses that can impact our immune system so it is almost impossible for you to pass along your cold to your pet. Glad to hear she stopped sneezing though! haha


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My guys sneeze too. I'm trying to teach it to my boy as a trick lol.


----------

